# Need to lose 4 pounds



## Mindless (Oct 17, 2003)

I need to lose four pounds in a month and a half, I have afast metabolism; but i eat bad food.  If I changed my diet to this, would that do it?
Breakfast
Eggs
Milk
Lunch
Chicken, Turkey or Fish, lettuce and cheese sandwhich
After Work Out
Protein Bar
Dinner 
Vegetables, Chicken Turkey or Fish, Milk
and a lot of water


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 17, 2003)

Check out the Sticky's in Diet & Nutrition

Also....you can check out the Journal area to see what people are eating and why


----------



## Skib (Oct 18, 2003)

lol

4 lbs in a month in a half will be easy as pie

if you're really dedicated, you could easily drop 10-15


----------



## Arnold (Oct 18, 2003)

Where did you come up with this number of 4lbs? 

The reason I ask is poeple pay too much attention to the scale and losing weight rather than changing their body composition which could be losing 4 lbs of fat and gaining 6lbs of muscle, hence the end result is a net gain of 2lbs, but a drastic difference in composition.


----------



## Mindless (Oct 18, 2003)

The number 4 comes from the number of pounds I need to drop a weight class in wrestling


----------



## Eggs (Oct 18, 2003)

I'd suggest after the workout skipping the protein bar and having a whey protein shake instead.

Would also skip the milk before bed, if you can drink it around lunch time instead probably.

Dont make your last meal your biggest meal of the day... generally better to stack it higher on the protein side, lower on the carb side and some fats would be good.

I'm not sure if you are in high school or something and always busy, bit perhaps if possible throw in a snack between breakfast and lunch.  Vegetables (cut up carrots, brocolli, etc), and a light protein source.  If thats not possible then use that time period to pound some serious water.

As far as water... I'd drink enough at meals to help the food go down, but if you're going to be drinking a liter at a time I'd recommend waiting a little while after your meals before doing so.  Wont dilute the stomach acids so much while it is working on your meal, and will also  hopefully keep you from feeling super bloated.

Anyways, I'm sure there are a million tips to losing wieght. Good luck on dropping to the next weight class, it shouldnt be hard. And tell us how it goes!


----------



## Mindless (Oct 19, 2003)

Ya I am in highschool, hard to get more than four meals a day.  Thanks for the advice everyone.
I'll keep you posted.


----------



## P-funk (Oct 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Prince *_
> Where did you come up with this number of 4lbs?
> 
> The reason I ask is poeple pay too much attention to the scale and losing weight rather than changing their body composition which could be losing 4 lbs of fat and gaining 6lbs of muscle, hence the end result is a net gain of 2lbs, but a drastic difference in composition.




This is a great point that Prince brings up.  I think going by the scale is ridiculous.  Use body composition as a way to gauge your results.  Just look in the mirror and see if you are getting leaner.  When I diet I really try and concentrate on staying the exact same weight and just tightening up/leaning out.  Obviously, when in a caloric defecit some weight loss is going to occur but I try and minimize it as much as possible.   The only thing that the scale is good for is leting you know if you are losing weight to fast (catabolization of muscle probably) or gaining weight to fast when bulking (ie adding to much fat).


----------



## Mindless (Oct 19, 2003)

I agree totally what your saying.  I do not normally care about a scale at all, but like you said, muscle to fat percentage.  Wrestling classes should be done by bodyfat %.


----------



## P-funk (Oct 19, 2003)

Ah, now that is different.  You didn't say that you need to lose weight to make a weight class in wrestling.  That is different.  IN my opinion, you can drop 4 lbs of water really easily, if that is all you need to lose to make weight.  Then just eat after your weigh in to gain some water back, then kick some ass.


----------



## Mindless (Oct 19, 2003)

Amen, thanks P-Funk


----------



## Arnold (Oct 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Mindless *_
> The number 4 comes from the number of pounds I need to drop a weight class in wrestling



oh, in that case just do not drink water or eat much for around 8 hours before your meet.


----------



## Mindless (Oct 20, 2003)

Good Advice Prince, but wouldn't I be messed up during the match even If I ate and drank before the weigh in?


----------



## Arnold (Oct 20, 2003)

I was being sarcastic, however from my experience in wrestling it's very unhealthy and they force you to get down to lower weight classes by losing water and LBM.

My initial advice in this thread was based on losing fat from a fitness standpoint, not losing weight to meet a weight class for wrestling, so please disregard my posts.


----------



## Mindless (Oct 20, 2003)

No worries prince, I always disregard your posts.





Just kiddin


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Oct 21, 2003)

Lots of cardio and no food.  You'll lose muscle and fat, but who cares right?


----------

